# Interior Apartment Painting



## all-pro (Dec 23, 2006)

I wanted to get some of your opinions on some pricing. I will be doing painting on some interior apartments. I will be doing painting about 15 to 30 a month between 3 complexes. I have the chance to get more complexes. For a 2 bedroom / 1 bath they pay $175. That is for walls only and the same color paint. I will be rolling due to to much to cover. They supply paint form SW. There is add ons for accent walls, trim , ceiling and doors. Anybody done projects like these.
Thanks.:gunsmilie:


----------



## KellyPainting (May 30, 2006)

sounds kinda low.... how long you figure it will take?
and what are you paying your guy an hour?


----------



## all-pro (Dec 23, 2006)

2 guys $9-11 per hour. 4-6 hours range.


----------



## amauri (Feb 26, 2007)

i have, it is a very cheap work , but at the end you make some money.I spray the flat ,and my wife rolls the bathrooms and doors . A 2/2 we full paint it in 1 1/2 hs.Here in south florida the price is around 0.12 cents the square foot.I'm repainting houses now,,, apartments make me too tired. 175 ? if it's small ,,, go ahead.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

all-pro said:


> 2 guys $9-11 per hour. 4-6 hours range.


9+11=20 per hr. If it takes 6 hrs, you make $50 before overhead?? The guy I worked with last summer and I rolled and cut in a 1 bdrm all same color plus trim for, I think $195. Not sure what time we started, but we were gone by 11/12. I kind of thought that was low. The time worked out okay ( I guess ) for him. I think at that time, I was getting $12 per. Few weeks later Iwas getting 60 per cent of the gross. No more apartments for me though with him. It was his oh, not mine! 

It may have been a 2 bdrm now that I think about it. If those units take 6 hours, and you only do 15 per month, that is 15X50= $750. $750 less overhead, Right?? No way I could handle that! Be interesting to see other responses to this.


----------



## all-pro (Dec 23, 2006)

yeah, it is tough to decide. I will be able to make more on some of these other complexes. I really just want o be on their vendor list. I am a general contractor and they do alot of remodeling. They usually award them to one contractor. 250 remodels can add up.


----------



## Paul_R (Jan 22, 2007)

Well, Well. Apartment painting. Gets me through the tough times doing 1 to 1 1/2 a day for $140 a 2 bedroom walls only. I did one in 5- 6 hours. Same paint over, with some dirty apartments, some smoked apartments, nobody cared if switch plates came off or if you skipped a little wall if it looked like it could pass. I got so used to doing these that I felt a little uncomfortable when they told me they had no more, but two weeks later and they called me to come back, and I will. I like it because there are few distractions, no complaints, and you can generally whip through them faster than residential repaints. No wondering about paint coverage or letting a pet out accidently. Better money can be made elsewhere, and I am pursuing. The apartments do not know the time of day, so you can work into the night if you desire. Well I'll shut up.

Happy Painting, Paul R :thumbup:


----------



## amauri (Feb 26, 2007)

As i said before, It's a cheap work ,but needs to be with quality ,too.Here the apartments That i paint have the same color for walls and ceiling .So cut the botton with a shield and spray the rest all the way up.Use the shield for windows ,too.It is gonna cut your time working in half. I would say 2 hours for a 2/2 and beleive me very good quality.

p.s: Take the outlet covers off, and tape it.


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

Out here they piecework guys for 40/unit. I was out the door before they could finish the sentance.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Joewho said:


> Out here they piecework guys for 40/unit. I was out the door before they could finish the sentance.


Per apartment??  'ing unreal! I couldn't sleep at night if I did anyone like that.


----------



## amauri (Feb 26, 2007)

40 bucks?  Call the cops!


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Surely we are misreading that, Joe. What are you calling a unit?


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

boman47k said:


> Surely we are misreading that, Joe. What are you calling a unit?


 I said I was out the door before they could finish the sentence, so I guess I'm calling it community labor, or jail.


----------



## EarthShine (Apr 8, 2007)

I have 2 apt. accounts I get $220 for 2/2 on one and $240 2/2 on the other one. Same paint color,I spray bedrooms and living room why my guy rolls the semi-gloss in the bathrooms and kitchen. It takes about 2 hrs. to do. I have found the best way to protect carpet by the basebords is to use an 8 foot piece of vinyl siding...keeps the spray off the carpet and its very easy too slid down the carpet. Just have to knock off the old dry paint after 10 or so apts.:thumbup:


----------



## ibsocal (Feb 24, 2007)

youz all sure do sell your selfs short.if some one offered me the money that they offer youz for the work you mention i would tell them to kiss my well you know.license bond and insurance is not free.that is the price an illegal might not even accept in my neck of the pacific.


----------



## DPainting (Nov 1, 2005)

Sorry but that's garbage. But I guess when you got to eat.....Good luck!


----------



## 4thGeneration (Nov 23, 2006)

If you do the work do not hire in anyone because if you do you will not make enough really. I would say no to it however. That is way too cheap. Tell them to come down on how much they rent the apartments for and you will do it for that price. Seems every place wants it cheap, but sells it high. Also, doing that kind of crap work will ruin your quality because in the end you will cut corners to get done.


----------



## Larman (Aug 7, 2006)

*Apartment Work*

How do you guys get this type of work? Do you canvass the location or direct mail?


----------



## 4thGeneration (Nov 23, 2006)

I would not waste my money or time trying to land this type of work from these people in my opinion.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Have never done apts. Painted a few condos for HOs


----------

